

Anonymous, Decentralized and Uncensored File-Sharing is Booming - tankenmate
https://torrentfreak.com/anonymous-decentralized-and-uncensored-file-sharing-is-booming-120302/

======
sek
WebRTC will be the turning point, it will be ready in a year or so.

